# LED or T5 or.....



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

So I've been using T5s since i got into to hobby. My area doesnt have a big variety so I never get to see anything but T5s. My 90 has 3 plain jane t5 coarlifes on it...., 3actinics, 2 10k, and 1 colormax for the bulbs. 
Im putting together a new Tangyinkan 55g tank and I was thinking maybe its time to drop a few extra bucks and get a nicer set of lights for it and my 90g. I was thinking LEDs or T5 HO. Whats your suggestions?


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

So from what I'm reading online the Marineland LED fixture doesnt allow you to have both the 10ks and Actinics on at the same time. Is this correct?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

nwr2339 said:


> So from what I'm reading online the Marineland LED fixture doesnt allow you to have both the 10ks and Actinics on at the same time. Is this correct?


That's incorrect. The options are to have both the blue and white LEDs on at the same time or just the blue LEDs on.

Here's a detailed review of them if you want more info:

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/02/26/doub ... ption-led/

I have 2 36" units (36" is the actual length) on my 72" 110 gallon and am very happy with them. On a 90 though (which is deeper than a 110) they might be too dim.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one 36" fixture on my 180 (6') and love it too. I keep deeper water fish that appreciate the dimmer lighting on the edges and my sand sifters sit right under the lights.

This pic was taken before my tank cleared after adding new sand so you can really see how the LEDs act as spot lights. With clear water I don't see any spot lights


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is my 36" double bright on my 75g. Seems about right for this size tank and dont think it would be too terribly dim but if you prefer bright lighting I would go with the T5HO.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 75g tank with Marineland LEDs. Here are pics to show you day and night.

I have since removed the air pockets shown in the background if you noticed.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the Review link. When you read the specs online it says three way switch with x# of 10k lights, x# of blue, and off.
The only think holding me back is that if i have to buy 2 of these to get the same color enhancement on my tank im going to stick with some T5HOs. I would have to buy the reef ready 48-64" as of now anyways. Thats $365 for one fixture! Maybe ill drive an hour away and see if they will take a return for store credit if i dont like it.

here is my tank as it is now

http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_user ... 6d5e1a.jpg

http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_user ... 3160ea.jpg


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

If it helps any, this is the coralife T5 HO 36" with one 10,000k and one actinic, $139 with bulbs


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

nwr2339 said:


> *When you read the specs online it says three way switch with x# of 10k lights, x# of blue, and off.*
> The only think holding me back is that if i have to buy 2 of these to get the same color enhancement on my tank im going to stick with some T5HOs.


I wonder if that's an error. The three way switch on mine is white/blue, off and just blue. You can't turn the white lights on by themselves. I just flipped my light over to double-check each setting on the switch and confirmed this.

The thing that would hold me back if I was in your shoes is how dim the light would be on a 24" deep tank (unless you're setting up a deep water tank like 713J - nice looking tank BTW :thumb: ).


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to be honest in what I am seeing in the pics of the Marineland LED's. Maybe it's the camera but they seem to be way too dark. Especially the 36" on a 180. And in the one night shot, it's way way too blue IMO. Maybe because I'm not seeing it in person, but I would go with a T5 set up.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I have 2 - 36" double brites on a 225 - 30 inch depth and I find them plenty bright - but that,s me and I like dim to dimmer light - although I still have them blocked off some with a couple of magazines. The light definitely penetrates to the bottom no problem. If you like the brightness of T5 and moreso T5HO ( a lot more lux output) you probably won,t like the double brites. Like a previous poster I have deepwater fish and catfish and the lights are exactly what I was looking for - I previously had T5HO,s and found them way too bright and unnatural - you could do surgery under those lights - just didn.t seem right for my eyes and my fish seem a lot more relaxed under the LED's. But everyone is different - I also like the shimmer effect with the LED double brites and the price is very reasonable.
Good luck.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'm thinking the T5HO are for me after what I've seen and heard. I still really want to give the LEDs a try though. maybe ill put them on the Tanganyika tank I'm setting up. The tank wont have so much red in it so i wont have to worry about missing out on the colormax bulb that really makes my peacocks color pop. Either way ill post a pic of what they look like when when i get them. No matter which kind of lights i get.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

zimmy said:


> nwr2339 said:
> 
> 
> > *When you read the specs online it says three way switch with x# of 10k lights, x# of blue, and off.*
> ...


Btw....thanks for looking on your fixture to see how it works Zimmy. I thought it seemed funny that they wouldn't turn on both at the same time. Just some funny wording i suppose. Also, thanks on the tank too.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

man i'm indecisive. LOL....I found a good deal on some Reef Ready Marineland Led. More LEDs and supposedly lasts 50,000hrs compared to the Double Bright which is 17,000


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*nwr2339*
Ever consider making your own led light? You can make it as bright as you want. I used 3w LEDs and they are brighter than my rack of hot5s

Cree LEDs with a mean well driver are bright enough to grow corals... They'll be bright enough for a cichlid tank!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Some advantages I considered when I made my purchase over tube lighting.
LED will last longer than fluorescent tubes.
LED will uses less power.
LED fixtures designs are typically slim, light in weight and provide a clean appearance.

However, the initial cost of purchase is where I suffered.


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2011)

I had the same dilemma - really wanted LEDs mainly for their low wattage and long lifespan but since i wanted some plants in my tank, opted for T5 HO instead - also my LFS was able to show me both on the same tank with water - one at a time - and the T5 HO was way brighter than LEDs - the fish don't likely care (and likely prefer dimmer LEDs) but much of what we do to the tanks are for us, not for the fish.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Aedes*
you can grow freshwater plants under the Cree 3W LEDs and if you wanted brighter than HOT5 could ever be, just get more powerful LEDs... ever see a 100W LED?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The LED will pay for themselves with such little power usage.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Another advantage of the LED lights is they put out FAR less heat than a T5 system. For some that doesn't matter, but here in Vegas, for 8 months a year tank temperature rising is a real concern.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> The LED will pay for themselves with such little power usage.


If cost is a factor you are considering, take a look at this chart (it's in Canadian Dollars but will give you an idea of how much cheaper LED is in the long run):

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium ... index.html


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2011)

I looked at this chart before buying my T5HO's but when i was shown the difference between the Marineland LED Double Brite Light Strip listed in this chart and my current lighting, i decided i wanted my tank lit up. I'm sure there are awesome LED systems out there that light up the tank well, i just didn't think these were it (imo). If absolute lowest cost is your desire, perhaps large fish tanks are not for you?  (j/k)


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Aedes said:


> I'm sure there are awesome LED systems out there that light up the tank well, i just didn't think these were it (imo).


I would agree... the Marineland light fixtures use far too few LEDs IMHO. I'm not even sure what the individual LEDs use in watts or produce in lumens.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> I'm not even sure what the individual LEDs use in watts or produce in lumens.


Pretty sure they are 3/4W. No idea on lumens but not nearly enough IME.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

The only way i was thinking the led would work out for me in the long run would be if it was the reef ready model. Due to the considerable upfront cost and unknown territory in which I would be treading, I've decided to go with a 48in. Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 HO Light Fixture(4bulb with led moon lights).

http://www.amazon.com/48in-Coralife-Lun ... _rhf_p_t_2

For the light intensity that i'm looking for and the ability to change a bulb out for a colormax to get the reds on my show tank to pop, I felt this is the best choice. 
It will most likely stay on the new Tang tank but it will be nice to have the option for putting it on the 90 gal. show tank. With the led I would be paying over 300 and be limited to 10k and actinic. 
And.....If i decide to do a reef tank someday this model will work perfect. 
Thanks again for all the feed back. Ill post some opinions and pics when i get it next week.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> The only way i was thinking the led would work out for me in the long run would be if it was the reef ready model. Due to the considerable upfront cost and unknown territory in which I would be treading, I've decided to go with a 48in. Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 HO Light Fixture(4bulb with led moon lights).


I arrived at the same except in 72". When the technology becomes more advanced & less expensive, I will make the leap.

I love my Aqualight BTW.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well the light came and its pretty flippin amazing! With both this 48" T5 HO 4bulb on one tank and 3 48" T5s duel bulb regular lights on the other its CLEAR that the HO fixture is way better looking...trust me the picture doesnt do it justice. And i got to see a LED the other day..not impressed. Well I should say i'm impressed but I'm positive it would take 2 Reef ready leds to match this one HO. Mind you I said reef ready...not double bright....


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> Well I should say i'm impressed but I'm positive it would take 2 Reef ready leds to match this one HO


Without question...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I still don't get why aquarium lighting is so freaking expensive, compared to other fluorescent lighting systems you can buy at the hardware store. My Tang tank is going the route of 2x32w T8 for $20. Hoping it's actually kinda dim for them.

I used to pay $110 for a 110w CFL system I installed on two of my tanks. I'm tired of getting ripped for this kind of stuff. I ALMOST went LED, until I saw the price involved.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> I still don't get why aquarium lighting is so freaking expensive, compared to other fluorescent lighting systems you can buy at the hardware store.


Simply because people are willing to pay the price. I am included in that group to some extent except I bought mine from a liquidation on ebay. roughly 50% of an online retailer.

LED's have a long way to IMO assuming that you are comparing the same light output. There is no comparison at the same price point.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

If you are gonna go with 3w crees on a 90 gallon spaced 3" apart and have two rows that equals 32 leds x 3w= 96 watts so 2 t5HO bulbs at 54w apiece isnt much of a difference. I am looking into building my LED light for my 90 gallon and I am planning on going with 1w led spaced 3" apart and i will have two rows so i will get 32 leds at 32 watts. So i do see a energy savings there but imo 3w cree aren't worth it unless you want to grow coral then its definitely a savings compared to MH.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Aedes said:


> I had the same dilemma - really wanted LEDs mainly for their low wattage and long lifespan but since i wanted some plants in my tank, opted for T5 HO instead - also my LFS was able to show me both on the same tank with water - one at a time - and the T5 HO was way brighter than LEDs - the fish don't likely care (and likely prefer dimmer LEDs) but much of what we do to the tanks are for us, not for the fish.


Do you have any pictures of your tank??? I'm building a 90g amazon type tank with roots and south american cichlids with basic plants like java ferns & moss and I can't decide on lighting & can't see anything in person it all has to be ordered. I'm building a custom canopy so i'm about to go the cheap route like the guy above me that just bought some shop lights with t8 bulbs if this would be enough lighting for some plants if not I'm thinking a dual t5ho setup. What color of bulbs should I be looking at with this setup though I'm thinking much blue at all would look very unnatural in an amazon setup.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*jkulysses*
for an amazon tank using LED you'll want to stick with the whites... using 3W Cree LEDs and running the Clear whites gives a real "sunny day" look IMHO


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking at the 48" T5HO for my 55 gal and can't decide between the 2-bulb(1-10,000k and 1-Actinic) with 8 moonlights or the 4 bulb with 8 moonlights. Any suggestions?


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

I Love my 4 bulb t5ho. 2x 10k 2x actinic and moonlights. Its on a 55 as well. SUPER bright...its over kill but it makes all the fish POP. I honestly wont ever go with anything less ever again. It makes the regular t5s on my 90 look like ****...lol....The model i talked about earlier in the thread is the one im referring to. Trust me when i say...The picture doesnt do it justice.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've used T5 high output and normal output. IMO High output are too birght for freshwater and create algae problems. I'd stick with regular flourecents over t5.

I recently picked up 2 36" double bright led fixtures for my 120 gallon. It's plenty of light for me. I'd have to say the double brights are equil to 2 flourecent tubes.


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

nwr2339 said:


> I Love my 4 bulb t5ho. 2x 10k 2x actinic and moonlights. Its on a 55 as well. SUPER bright...its over kill but it makes all the fish POP. I honestly wont ever go with anything less ever again. It makes the regular t5s on my 90 look like #%$&...lol....The model i talked about earlier in the thread is the one im referring to. Trust me when i say...The picture doesnt do it justice.


Can you set this light right on your canopy or do you have to use the legs? Not sure I like the fact that the light can "escape" between the light and the top of the tank


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well....I can tell you this...This light is so bright you wont lose ANY light. The thing is..and someone correct me if I'm wrong. The light is designed to sit slightly above the tank to spread the spectrum better across the tank. The slight lift above the canopy actually helps to illuminate every inch of the tank with no dark spots. Even though this light is so bright it doesn't matter, if it was to to sit directly on the canopy it would lesson the effect it had on your tank. Much like if you take a flash light and point it at a surface. The closer you are the smaller the area of illumination is. The farther away the bigger it gets. Obviously there is a point where you loose the desired brightness but with this light you could be 2 feet away and it still would light up your whole tank.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to have to warn you though....Algae might be a problem. It was for me for a few days. The tank isnt in direct sunlight but there is enough light in the room I have decided to not run the lights unless i am in the room. 
With the light running the normal 8-10hrs a day it was enough algae to cover all the decor in the tank in just about a week. Now that *** cut the light down its not bad at all. Pretty much the norm. they get about 4hrs a day on now. I do use the moonlights alot too. the tank looks kinda cool when i pass by the room and see the blue glow coming from the tank.


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

I actually wasn't worried about the losing light as much as how it looks with the glow of the light above the tank. Do the lights get hot enough to melt the canopy if it sat directly on it?


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

It might...I use a glass canopy so its not a problem. And i dont think it would melt the crossmember either. I dont mind the the glow personally. The tank imo looks pretty sweet with the light sitting above the tank. It lights up the room like a night light. 
Here are some pics of mine while I was cycling the tank.
I can take more in other angles if you want.


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks alot for the pics, I really appreciate it =D> Your right, it doesn't look bad at all. I was just worried because I'm use to the stock light. One thing I didn't think of is I will probably need a different canopy because the one I have now has the brown plastic doors in the front and then a 4" wide clear strip that the light sits on :-? Don't think that will work with any of the lights I've been looking at.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Go to your local fish store and get a set of glass lids/canopies. Once you get them you wont go back. They are cheap, Easy to clean, and let lots more light in.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Wow that looks really good!! I'm in the process of setting up a 90g now with a custom hood and I was worried that two 54watt t5ho's would be to much but your pictures are making me second guess now. I wonder how this bulb combo would look with south american fish because thats whats going in this tank. Thanks for sharing the pictures and do you have any of your 90g with the regular t5's or maybe you could put this fixture on your 90g for a photo shoot LOL.


----------



## nwr2339 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are a few pics. On my 90 I have 3 36" 2bulb regular t5 fixtures. 2 are 10k&Actinic and 1 is Actinic&ColorMax

I did actually put the HO fixture on my 90 tonight during a water change. Too bad I didnt take any pics. lol
The funny thing is both my GF and I agree that on my Tang tank because of the type of fish and the color of the sand, the brighter light looks better on the 55. Even though it brightens up my 90 ALOT! I think if I was to put a HO on the 90 I would replace one of the bulbs with a color max to make the reds and oranges pop more. I actually ordered a 36-48" Double Bright Marineland LED...SHHHH...Don't tell the GF...hahah...I plan on putting it on the 90 con conjunction with 1-2 of the regular t5s. Im thinking that the shimmer effect will look pretty sweet.

I did put this flippin sweet looking old Conch sell in the 55. I dont have any good way of describing it other than its sweet. its all opened up and mostly pitted and has old shells attached. Words really cant describe it.

Here are the pics and here is a link to my Photobucket so you can see all my pics...well mot of them

http://s1217.photobucket.com/home/nwr2339/index


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I purchased Marineland LEDS for my tank. It really puts a different light on the tank, and at night with just the blue LEDS, it gives an ocean feel. It really brings out the colors in my cichlid!


----------

